# Tell me something only an electrician would know



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

jza said:


> BS. Tell me something only an electrician would know.


This makes a good thread idea in my opinion :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

The ampere rating of a penny:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

meadow said:


> The ampere rating of a penny:whistling2:


249 amps in the winter...:blink:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

the 90c column is for derating


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meadow said:


> The ampere rating of a penny:whistling2:


It's right above Lincoln's head. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a vector is a segment of the generated circle ,victor....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are secret buried j-boxes in your yard if you live in Long Island.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How often Carlon blue nail-on boxes spontaneously burst into flames.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

The harder hole to get into is your hot hole.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

480 is _really _around 600 volts, he's just shy about it:laughing:.....~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

SE is way better than conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

UF causes cancer.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jza said:


> The harder hole to get into is your hot hole.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

a #14 melts in half around 200 amps....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why they're called* 3*-way switches.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why they're called* 3*-way switches.


why I need 2 three ways for 4 fourways:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

360max said:


> why I need 2 three ways for 4 fourways:whistling2::laughing:


because the more, the merrier:laughing::brows:!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....


Hey Mac, aren't you Canadian by birth?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

That you can't run the place on only three wires.........contrary to popular belief:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

wcord said:


> Hey Mac, aren't you Canadian by birth?


Yeah, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> 480 is really around 600 volts, he's just shy about it:laughing:.....~CS~


That's the funniest thing you ever posted.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....



Prove it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What color is #13 in a 120/208 panel?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That 480/277 VAC is not high voltage


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SE cable is fug-ugly.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> That 480/277 VAC is not high voltage


Heck, it ain't even medium voltage.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that a phone line hurts when it rings


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

wildleg said:


> that a phone line hurts when it rings


That is why I wont strip it with my teeth ever again, once was enough!


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Kryptes said:


> That is why I wont strip it with my teeth ever again, once was enough!


Ummmmm, you should proof read.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The 60 rule.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> There are secret buried j-boxes in your yard if you live in Long Island.


 im gonna check now


----------



## Sparky Cobb (May 14, 2012)

How awesome electricians really are...and under paid...and how sleazy GC's are


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

The square root of three is 1.732


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How to calculate a 12" offset 30° bend without a calculator.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Horse coc*ks get screwed onto the ceiling.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That a multiconductor cable has a male and female end.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> 480 is _really _around 600 volts, he's just shy about it:laughing:.....~CS~


:laughing:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Nipples and nuts just seem to go together


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to derail this thread.
But 746 watts =1 Hp.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....


maybe it takes more of them?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

The Canadian electricians are funnier than the American electricians.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Yeah, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


wow, i havent heard that scince i was a kid!:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

papaotis said:


> wow, i havent heard that scince i was a kid!:whistling2:


You know what's funny, I was the one who said that to you back then....


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

360max said:


> why I need 2 three ways for 4 fourways:whistling2::laughing:


thats a good one


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....





papaotis said:


> maybe it takes more of them?:laughing:


doesn't take more, its just that we are electricians and NOT technicians:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There used to be hard candy Ideal wirenuts that were ok'd for aluminum wire.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


169.68


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

360max said:


> why I need 2 three ways for 4 fourways:whistling2::laughing:


dont wanna go there right now!:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> im gonna check now


make sure theres no jimmy hoffa parts in there!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

That electronics that use electricity all contain magic smoke. Once let out, they never work the same. Also, what shiny copper you can touch, and which ones will turn you into magic smoke.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

The difference between a "short" and an "open"


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

The difference between an "outlet" and a "receptacle outlet"


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

The difference between a "bulb" and a "lamp" (bulbs are what you plant in the garden)


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Series dc motors are used for max. torque...even the starter on your car is series wound


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

cl219um said:


> That electronics that use electricity all contain magic smoke. Once let out, they never work the same. Also, what shiny copper you can touch, and which ones will turn you into magic smoke.


i need some of that smoke! and i dont even smoke(except by accident)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Joefixit2 said:


> The difference between a "bulb" and a "lamp" (bulbs are what you plant in the garden)


i wont swear to it, by reference, but i believe a 'bulb' was the term for the first light ' bulbs'. lamp is in reference to quite a number of things, mostly in our language, a flourenscent 'bulb' or lamp


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

drsparky said:


> That a multiconductor cable has a male and female end.


only if the 'ends' are already attached


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

When the boss says he has an on your way home service call for you, it is never just a tripped breaker.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Why they're called* 3*-way switches.


why 4 way switches? ill stop there


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Canadian electricians who live in Hawaii and wear tin foil hats. :whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

MTW said:


> Canadian electricians who live in Hawaii and wear tin foil hats. :whistling2:


is that whatmacmicman wears?:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

An 1 1/4" hand bender is easier to use then wiremold bender & it doesn't scratch the paint.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


What was the magic number you multiply by to get the peak of a sine wave? 

Forgot it again


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> What was the magic number you multiply by to get the peak of a sine wave?
> 
> Forgot it again


1.404 comes to mind?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If the breaker hasnt tripped its the thermostat, if it has its the element. (Hot water cylinders)


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

That there is no such a thing " wire stretcher"


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> 1.404 comes to mind?


Thanks!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


i think you should check your poco:laughing:


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

What the color of a green ground screw is...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Robert Thompson 6971 said:


> That there is no such a thing " wire stretcher"


sure there is, but it changes the gauge of the wire:whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

We are all here because we're not all there........:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

teacher, my brain is EMPTY, can i go to bed now?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You are only 50% right. I am not Canadian.


----------



## therain (Jan 18, 2013)

meadow said:


> What was the magic number you multiply by to get the peak of a sine wave?
> 
> Forgot it again


√2 .the square root of two it is an irrational number.1.414 is usually close enough.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> You are only 50% right. I am not Canadian.


mac, sorry i spelled it wrong


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

if your conduit has an inside diameter that is greater than the outside diameter then the hole will be on the outside of the pipe.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Joefixit2 said:


> The difference between a "bulb" and a "lamp" (bulbs are what you plant in the garden)



A19 is a bulb.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

#12 to jump start a car, #10 to tow one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

14/2 will hold down a step ladder up to 10' on a ladder rack. Taller step ladders and extension ladders need 12/2.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

A pruning blade in a sawzall will go thru 3c500 teck like a hot knife thru butter.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I can cut out the bottom of a wire coat hanger put it in my screw gun and magically drill trough any floor and perfectly spot my drops...:whistling2:


----------



## George Simon Ohm (Jan 28, 2014)

Use a half basketball for a dust catcher when using a hole saw above your head


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

You can drive an 8' ground rod with just a cup of water....


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> #12 to jump start a car, #10 to tow one.


In the olden days when cars had metal bumpers, you could jump a car with a single wire.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I know where your missing cat is.....:no::whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

papaotis said:


> teacher, my brain is EMPTY, can i go to bed now?


Hey, find your own signature line.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> A19 is a bulb.


A=arbitrary 19=19/8"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Green ground screws are green.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

therain said:


> √2 .the square root of two it is an irrational number.1.4 is usually close enough.


fixed it for ya


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Something only an electrician would know? How about how to do everyone else's trade.

WhakaWhakaWhaka!


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

the rating off a 1hp motor off the top of your head


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

#12 is good for more than 20 amps.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Chit goes down hill and paydays on friday. O wait wrong forum


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Don't chew your fingernails and it ain't Plumber's Crack..... it's _cleavage_. O wait wrong forum


Fify.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> 19=19/8"


 True of many lamp suffixes:
T12 = 12/8ths 
PAR30 = 30/8ths
Etc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why single phase is 240 volts but 3-phase is only 208.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though customers ask for 220..they never get it


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what happens to all the missing panel screws


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Using a tandem breaker doesn't make it a MWBC.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wildleg said:


> what happens to all the missing panel screws


 What *does* happen to all the missing panel screws??


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Using a tandem breaker doesn't make it a MWBC.


Depends where you put the breaker


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Big John said:


> What does happen to all the missing panel screws??


Even though I have the habit of putting the screw in the tub so that they don't get lost, I still lose one or two here and there. It's gotta be the plumbers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Depends where you put the breaker


 Tandem Breaker is not the same as a double pole breaker .

Tandem breakers, often called split breakers or double breakers, provide two separate circuits in the space of a regular sized breaker opening.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


Actually 169.73125 :laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

How an AFCI works


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

The mold from a molded-case circuit breaker, can be removed with warm soapy water.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What Hax's real name is.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

A 1/2" KO isn't really 1/2", etc., etc., etc.

Saying:
"Give me a pair of *****."
"How big is that peckerhead?"
"Telling the secretary to order 12" horsec**k from the supply house"

Better quit now.


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

Strippers, *****, horsec*cks.....ohhhhh mmmyyyy!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Aegis said:


> Depends where you put the breaker


Depends on whether the breaker style even can be used for MWBCs.

Most can't.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How to unlock a keyless fixture.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> How an AFCI works


They don't. What do I win?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Big John said:


> What *does* happen to all the missing panel screws??


based on my survey:

20% get kicked around electric rooms
20% go home in helper's back pocket, and are thrown away by their mommies
when their mommies do their wash
20% are in the bottom of someone's tool bag
40% are either used up by space aliens for some heretofore yet unknown
process (probably related to anal probing) or else some dude has a 
very large bag of them somewhere or else some guy who works for
HomeDepot collects them so they can sell them back to you for $1.50 ea.
or some other such price


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When pulling four 3/0s into a 3/4 PVC raceway, PVC stands for Pipe Very Crowded.


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

That Romex isn't a type of wire. It's a brand name...


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

edison wasn't the father of the modern ac system.:laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Even though I have the habit of putting the screw in the tub so that they don't get lost, I still lose one or two here and there. It's gotta be the plumbers.


If you drop one tryiny to install one, and can't find it, drop another one from that same location and you might find, (or loose) both of them.:laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


Rms?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> doesn't take more, its just that we are electricians and NOT technicians:thumbsup:


Techniians make more money


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

What dog legs are!!!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Depends on whether the breaker style even can be used for MWBCs.
> 
> Most can't.


Ge thql minis can

They have mini dbl poles sorry my bad


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Robert Thompson 6971 said:


> That there is no such a thing " wire stretcher"


or a bucket of amp nuts:laughing:


----------



## Robert Thompson 6971 (Sep 24, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> or a bucket of amp nuts:laughing:


lmao!!!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Rms?


peak


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Robert Thompson 6971 said:


> What dog legs are!!!


And wild legs.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 120 volts is really 169.73 volts.


sqrt(2) = 1.414213562373095 *120 RMS =169.7056274847714059 volts peak to peak


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> sqrt(2) = 1.414213562373095 *120 RMS =169.7056274847714059 volts peak to peak


'Scuze me for rounding off...........


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Some Square D panels reverse the phases. ABC-CBA


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Rms?


Peak of the sine wave 120 is RMS.

120 x 1.414 gives you the peak.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 'Scuze me for rounding off...........


I get my eyes calibrated once a year at the lab so I can see each millimeter on a O'scope display.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Peak of the sine wave 120 is RMS.
> 
> 120 x 1.414 gives you the peak.



Well crap. Here I divided 120 by 0.707............


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We boldly use multi syllable terms like photometrics , because we can....~CS~


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Well crap. Here I divided 120 by 0.707............


Well you have different math in Iowa.

To find peak multiply 120 by .707 84.84 volts (half the sine wave)
To find peak to peak multiply 120 by 1.414 169.68 volts (the full sine wave)
We use RMS for clarity but Average or Mean voltage is useful too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Well you have different math in Iowa.
> 
> To find peak multiply 120 by .707 84.84 volts (half the sine wave)
> To find peak to peak multiply 120 by 1.414 169.68 volts (the full sine wave)
> We use RMS for clarity but Average or Mean voltage is useful too.



I divided. You mulitplied.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Black to brass will save your a$$. Paydays on thursday, and the foreman is an a$$hole.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Black to brass will save your a$$. Paydays on thursday, and the foreman is an a$$hole.


foreman are people too


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> foreman are people too


dude. if your going to be a foreman, you had better get a sense of humor. it is a joke...:laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

cl219um said:


> dude. if your going to be a foreman, you had better get a sense of humor. it is a joke...:laughing:


 yes , ponyboy needs a sense of humor


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Baha


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

was that a laugh, or does the dr. have a finger on your nuts?:laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

What the bullet points mean in the nec.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

E=IxR and E=mc2


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> The mold from a molded-case circuit breaker, can be removed with warm soapy water.


 
I really like this one!


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

"Grounding and Bonding". I have also ran across many electricians that had know idea what the difference was or how used.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Carlon blue is a sign electrical hackery is close by.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

what is the deal with people hating on the blue carlon? i've never had a problem. i use them and the biege vapor seals. i also use the hardened blue carlon. they have a very thick hard plastic resin outter edge.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I know where smurf pipe comes from....~CS~


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Well you have different math in Iowa.
> 
> To find peak multiply 120 by .707 84.84 volts (half the sine wave)
> To find peak to peak multiply 120 by 1.414 169.68 volts (the full sine wave)
> We use RMS for clarity but Average or Mean voltage is useful too.


Peak to peak is 338 volts. Peak is 169. Rms is 120. .707 is the inverse of 1.414. dividing by the inverse of a number is the same as multiplying by that number. Peak to peak voltage is useless outside of ee101. If you correct someone on not using enough signifigant digits on a number that in real life can have a 5 percent variance your probably being douchy.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> How an AFCI works


There's electricains who know that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why plug-in GFCI testers don't work on ungrounded GFCIs.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

vasparky27 said:


> E=IxR and E=mc2


That's comparing voltage to energy

E= Pt and E=mc^2 is apples to apples


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why plug-in GFCI testers don't work on ungrounded GFCIs.


I've met building inspectors who don't know that


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

swimmer said:


> I've met building inspectors who don't know that


Most HI's don't either. 


And, of course, since they're gods and we're just peon electricians, they refuse to be educated about it.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

make sure all outlets are full so the electrons don't leak out!:laughing:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

......


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Only an electrician would know E means voltage not energy.

Who ever started this E junk anyway my engineering and physics classes always used V for voltage.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ultrafault said:


> Only an electrician would know E means voltage not energy.
> 
> Who ever started this E junk anyway my engineering and physics classes always used V for voltage.


 I always assumed that E comes from E M F . ( Electro motive force ).

But then again ... I am old ! :wheelchair:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I always assumed that E comes from E M F . ( Electro motive force ).
> 
> But then again ... I am old ! :wheelchair:


ha ha you know your old when you wake up in a tight box and your covered with satin
(by the its too damn late):laughing:

of course you also know your old when everything but your P***er gets stiff
(in that case Ill never be old)


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ultrafault said:


> Peak to peak is 338 volts. Peak is 169. Rms is 120. .707 is the inverse of 1.414. dividing by the inverse of a number is the same as multiplying by that number. Peak to peak voltage is useless outside of ee101. If you correct someone on not using enough signifigant digits on a number that in real life can have a 5 percent variance your probably being douchy.


I'm slipping, I was relying on memory from school in 1980.:wheelchair: I got to admit I was feeling douchy when I posted that. Thanks for bringing me back to earth. (crash and burn):icon_redface:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

drsparky said:


> I'm slipping, I was relying on memory from school in 1980.:wheelchair: I got to admit I was feeling douchy when I posted that. Thanks for bringing me back to earth. (crash and burn):icon_redface:


I felt bad for insinuating you were being douchy......... Let's hug it out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How to properly interpret the 24" and 6' rules for receptacle placement in dwellings.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> Some Square D panels reverse the phases. ABC-CBA


Iline does... Abc on one side cba on other Its how the brkr attaches to buss


----------



## Sparky305 (Feb 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Why plug-in GFCI testers don't work on ungrounded GFCIs.


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sparky305 said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


How else are you going to simulate an unbalanced load between line and neutral without a third prong to send a minute amount of current to?


----------



## Sparky305 (Feb 7, 2012)

jza said:


> How else are you going to simulate an unbalanced load between line and neutral without a third prong to send a minute amount of current to?


This does makes sense, but on the other hand, the only circuits I've seen like this are 2 wire circuits that use the EMT as the ground. Wouldn't that still trip it with the tester?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparky305 said:


> This does makes sense, but on the other hand, the only circuits I've seen like this are 2 wire circuits that use the EMT as the ground. Wouldn't that still trip it with the tester?



If the GFCI is *not* grounded, a plug-in tester will not trip it.

Click here if you don't understand this.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I should have picked a different line of work. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky305 (Feb 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> If the GFCI is *not* grounded, a plug-in tester will not trip it.
> 
> Click here if you don't understand this.


Very informative, thank you! I think I also understand now why a wiggy will trip the GFI :thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sparky305 said:


> This does makes sense, but on the other hand, the only circuits I've seen like this are 2 wire circuits that use the EMT as the ground. Wouldn't that still trip it with the tester?


So long as there is enough potential difference between the live prong and ground prong, the plug in tester will be able send enough current through the ground for the GFCI to detect an imbalance and trip.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

duramaxdarren said:


> what is the deal with people hating on the blue carlon? i've never had a problem. i use them and the biege vapor seals. i also use the hardened blue carlon. they have a very thick hard plastic resin outter edge.


i dont get it. my supply house sometimes has blue carlon boxes and if thats what they have at the time its not like i have another place to go buy different ones. theres nothing wrong with them and if you went to another supply house just to get a different color box thats being a bad employee and wasting your bosses money or youre losing profit in your business, whichever the case may be


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Where the jboxes are hidden.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

jza said:


> So long as there is enough potential difference between the live prong and ground prong, the plug in tester will be able send enough current through the ground for the GFCI to detect an imbalance and trip.


Try it sometime. All the potential in the world does nothing with out a circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> So long as there is enough potential difference between the live prong and ground prong, the plug in tester will be able send enough current through the ground for the GFCI to detect an imbalance and trip.



Again............... if there is NO GROUND, a plug-in tester _will not_ trip a GFCI. It won't trip it because it cannot send a small current past the sensor in the GFCI.

Plug-in testers work by sending a small 'fault' current to the grounding pin of the receptacle. If there's NO GROUND connected to the receptacle, no current can flow because there's no circuit. And if no current can flow, then there's no 'fault' current for the receptacle to detect.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Magnettica said:


> My truck in the neighborhood is a sign electrical hackery is close by.


Fify.


----------



## Energy slave (Apr 25, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> There are secret buried j-boxes in your yard if you live in Long Island.


Beverly Hills too


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

F.l.a


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You can bend 1/2" with a 3/4" bender ( rigid - emt ).


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

eejack said:


> You can bend 1/2" with a 3/4" bender ( rigid - emt ).


but the radius wont be right


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Running an extension cord to power a halogen light stand is only to be done by electricians. On a dark construction site especially.

I myself, actually saw a plumber make the mistake of doing that once. He was led out of the building in hand-cuffs by Police. Probably serving a few consecutive life sentences now.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Ninety said:


> Running an extension cord to power a halogen light stand is only to be done by electricians. On a dark construction site especially.
> 
> I myself, actually saw a plumber make the mistake of doing that once. He was led out of the building in hand-cuffs by Police. Probably serving a few consecutive life sentences now.


? Could you elaborate?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Why 30 degree bends are doubled.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

When installing equipment in a plant staffed by union workers, you must have a union electrician plug in your trouble light. (A guy claimed this actually happened to him!)


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I can see why only an electrician should be allowed to plug things in.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

A/C electrons are like a jig saw. The move left and right to produce energy.
D/C electrons are like a band saw. The move around and around to produce energy.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Clark F'ing Maxwell was the man.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tesla was robbed.


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

That if you are telling me you were electrocuted once, you weren't, you were electrical shocked.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Edison was a pig


~CS~


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

What happens above the drop ceiling stays above the drop ceiling.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thomas v George.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Keyless fixtures cannot be unlocked.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> There are way more Canadian electricians than there are American ones.....


 Really


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Well you have different math in Iowa.
> 
> To find peak multiply 120 by .707 84.84 volts (half the sine wave)
> To find peak to peak multiply 120 by 1.414 169.68 volts (the full sine wave)
> We use RMS for clarity but Average or Mean voltage is useful too.



This might help explain it. Remember where you saw the formula for the difference between 2 sine waves with different phases. I've never seen it anywhere else.

http://home.roadrunner.com/~captaincutback/kestrel/electronics.html#phase


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Baby S!!t really is yellow and slick.


----------



## JPGTneoh (Feb 12, 2014)

*only to know*

only the son of the owner of the electrical co can work on the 400a 460 3ph panel uncovered , 
live,

....


( he looked like a spotted-faced Leopard lying on the ground after his screwdriver fell through to a connection that bored a half inch by ~ four inch spot out of the middle-back through the busses in to a concrete wall ... but he survived the shock of the shock to know how to do it another day... -science is knowledge )


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

what CEMF is


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> You can bend 1/2" with a 3/4" bender ( rigid - emt ).


You can use benders to bend PVC.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

how to make and use a parachute :whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

how to retrieve a mouse 500 feet away without saying one word


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Hospital grade AC/BX cable is green striped and pricey.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

No you cannot splice the 50 amp range circuit in the undercabinet light.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

rewire said:


> the 90c column is for derating


I like that, going to use that for now on lol


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

FlyingSparks said:


> This makes a good thread idea in my opinion :laughing:



Having 240 volts to your lights and outlets instead of 120 volts your electric bill will be cut in half.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Surge03 said:


> Having 240 volts to your lights and outlets instead of 120 volts your electric bill will be cut in half.


I have a wood shop and have friends that do wood work and that is the number one question if they rewire their motors to 240 will it reduce their electric bill.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A motion sensor light on a 3-way switch is a _very bad_ idea.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

When you get on a deck and start hanging tray you dont need prints, the tray route will go over all the carpenters gangboxes, then turn and head directly over the pallets of drywall, across the plumbers pipes and boxes, over the tin knockers duct pile, over the pipe monkeys bone pile and rigid and run parallel with the section of the deck you need a safety harness and then ironworkers will tape off the last part to start welding the lift shafts.


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

Homeowners will pile everything they own in front of the panel, and never help move it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

When drilling a hole in the top plate of a perimeter wall in the attic don't lift your head until you back yourself out.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

You can use your stacon pliers to nailplate the top plate of a 8' lid without a ladder.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You can use benders to bend PVC.


Some pvc glue and a lighter work as well.:whistling2:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

cultch said:


> Some pvc glue and a lighter work as well.:whistling2:


PVC shall be free from heat marks. Quote unquote.
Or whatever the hell it says.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> PVC shall be free from heat marks. Quote unquote.
> Or whatever the hell it says.


Is that really a code? It's only in a pinch we've done it quite a few times and never saw it fail. Of course everything doesn't get inspected. And have you ever dug up a piece of pvc that wasn't full of water anyway?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

cultch said:


> Is that really a code? It's only in a pinch we've done it quite a few times and never saw it fail. Of course everything doesn't get inspected. And have you ever dug up a piece of pvc that wasn't full of water anyway?


Yes it is. Your ruining the integrity of the conduit. And yes I've buried plenty of PVC with heat marks on them and never looked back. Making them was easy. Learning how not to make them was tricky.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Yes it is. Your ruining the integrity of the conduit. And yes I've buried plenty of PVC with heat marks on them and never looked back. Making them was easy. Learning how not to make them was tricky.


I wouldn't say it's all that tricky. It's pretty easy to use a hot box but noted..got a code article? I can clearly remember them digging up the concrete in a school and us running pvc and an oldtimer using that method, everything passed but there's a lot of schmoozing that goes on at some of these bigger jobs I've been on. Like we stubbed up using pvc thru the deck and kept on getting it in the wall with pvc.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

cultch said:


> I wouldn't say it's all that tricky. It's pretty easy to use a hot box but noted..got a code article? I can clearly remember them digging up the concrete in a school and us running pvc and an oldtimer using that method, everything passed but there's a lot of schmoozing that goes on at some of these bigger jobs I've been on. Like we stubbed up using pvc thru the deck and kept on getting it in the wall with pvc.


I thought I've read some where about specific heat marks but maybe not. 352.24 should define.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

madrone48 said:


> What happens above the drop ceiling stays above the drop ceiling.


This is awesome! lol


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

What it means when there is no voltage at an outlet(s) and no continuity between neutral and ground in the same outlet(s)


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

If you lose your lines mans check the last place you needed a hammer, cause you lost it first!!


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

brian john said:


> I have a wood shop and have friends in that do wood work and that is the number one question if they rewire their motors to 240 will it reduce their electric bill.


Hi Brain John, I would think only if the lights were linear loads, or as some say true ohmic resistance, like incandescent loads. I'm not sure that fluorescents or HIDs would be linear loads.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Joefixit2 said:


> No you cannot splice the 50 amp range circuit in the undercabinet light.


 Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

papaotis said:


> but the radius wont be right


Cornfused?!? Your avatar looks like some real hardpore cornogoraphy :laughing:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

ablyss said:


> Hi Brain John, I would think only if the lights were linear loads, or as some say true ohmic resistance, like incandescent loads. I'm not sure that fluorescents or HIDs would be linear loads.


Abyss what are you talking about now? You are quickly becoming my favorite person.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

My knees hurt. Last week hip started making a popping noise when I walk. :blink: Feeling downright pissed off lately. 

Pretty much standard electrician banter right there...
:laughing:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

cultch said:


> Is that really a code? It's only in a pinch we've done it quite a few times and never saw it fail. Of course everything doesn't get inspected. And have you ever dug up a piece of pvc that wasn't full of water anyway?


Canadian code would be 12-1108 (1). It doesn't mention burn marks but mandates the use of _specifically intended equipment_ and I'm fairly sure _specifically intended equipment_ isn't going to leave burn marks.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Two wire hookup, 3 wire f$&k up, 4 wire drag up."


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Space is the greatest thing because it contains all things. -- Thales

You don't have to be religious to enjoy mythology. 
--- Unknown

You're only as old as you think you are.
-- some old fart.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

Your door chime transformer is not DC.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

E=IxR and I have met electricians that dont know that


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

vasparky27 said:


> E=IxR and I have met electricians that dont know that


Eagles over Indians and Rabbits. :whistling2:


----------



## lapseofmind (Apr 16, 2014)

Power is easy as PIE. P/IxE.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

ELI the ICE man.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Alley Cat Bad Dog


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Boy oh boy.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Most electrician's don't know who this guy was.... I didn't 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Proteus_Steinmetz


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

ablyss said:


> Most electrician's don't know who this guy is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Proteus_Steinmetz


Tesla is still the Man!


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

an electronic engineers concept of a isolated ground is right there in the Unicorn playbook...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We all know that isolated ground is incredibly important to any properly built and maintained I.T. system and that the orange receptacle automatically makes it into an IG system:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> We all know that isolated ground is incredibly important to any properly built and maintained I.T. system and that the orange receptacle automatically makes it into an IG system:laughing:


The orange receptacle is the only reason we actually install IG systems. :laughing:


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.google.com/patents/US1119732


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dca cad= what eir do in series and parallel.

Divide-constant-adds===e-i-r in series
Constant-adds-divides === eir in parallel


----------

